# Sharp Husky 372



## xtremetrees (Jun 9, 2006)

my latest work.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5305049053577467970


----------



## Ekka (Jun 10, 2006)

Haha when you were cutting the notch at first I thought you were trying to have a snooze and lie down!

Did it have a big split it in?

Are these vids coming out of a pic camera?


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 10, 2006)

No split Ekka, yep a small pic camera. I got a extra minute SD card to go in it.

The verticle snap cut. Notice the lean even slightly in opposite direction of truck. If id cut a notch I'd had to of pushed the wood while the saw was running on the back cutor push it enuff and let it hang there with the face closed and then re cut it.. The verticle snap cut even on long logs is ideal. The longer the log the longer the cuts are apart.Your not rushed can set your saw and put both hands on the wood. It depends if wood gets real large over 30 inches, I have to notch it to get it to go.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

When you say vertical snap cut do you cut climber side first then cut backside a little lower?


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 30, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9190096815955499768&q=tree+climbing

Tackle it depends. normally 1st Ill cut the side of the tree the direction of the fall a few inches in not even 1\3 then ill cut climber side above it. climber side cut will be a full 2\3 thru the tree until the kerf starts closing\penching the bar almost, extract bar fast.
I will distance the cuts apart depending on how much I want to hold, ie how much log is above me. works great on small to medium size wood larger wood say over 24 inches ill notch for comfort.

if its got a lean and a limited space to go as in this video, I find the snap cuts hold well and give me all the time in the world to set my saw, adjust for the push, smoke a cig whatever. I will verti snap cut a 12 inch 20 foot log all day. but on a tall log ill seperate my vert. snap cut b0ut 1\2 a foot.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 31, 2006)

Xtreme, Thanks for the explanation. What r u cutting a pine?


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep, small pines are fun!

Ekka Can you attach songs to my vid's for me.?
heres a link to a song can you do it.?
http://www.365dwd.com/365/mp3s/Disturbed - Down With The Sickness.mp3


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 1, 2006)

*Shes Sharp alrite...*

Is a great technique(one i favor)as long as you dont go to far(to pinch bar)never a prob.If you do go too far watch for the dreaded log kick.Inertia of chain makes log kick out kinda like a pop cut.I've seen it happen and had it happen to me when i was learning to do it.Log kicks out at the bottom and makes it fall horizontally before it moves vertical.JMO please correct me if i've stated it wrong.Great vid keep em comin,really enjoyin the flood of vids lately.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh yeah clearwater its all dangerous. I have had logs roll onto my right should around my neck and down and off the left shoulder.


----------

